# Chautauqua Next weekend



## smallieguy (Apr 7, 2004)

I have it on good authority the water temp is sliding in to the mid 40's and 
with the weather getting slowly nicer I will be heading to Chautauqua in search of a brown hog. 
Anyone else got that itch?


----------



## heidlers (May 24, 2010)

Man I am jealous!!! Wish i could get up there this early. As it is, I have three consecutive weekends with at least one of my kids having hoops or soccer tournaments out of town!  I had hope to fish yesterday and severe back spasms have me out of commission for spell. Good luck and let us know how you do! Will you be fishing North or South basin?


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

Haha!!! You taking your ice auger too? Chautauqua is still froze over!!


----------



## smallieguy (Apr 7, 2004)

Skarfer who told you it was froze over?
I have a buddy who lives in jamestown, he was on the south basin
sunday crappie fishing. water was 40.6 degrees.

heidlers, north end. east side northern corner. i found a spot a few years ago
where they winter and came shallow in about a city block. I've caught them 
as cold as 44 degree water but not a lot but they were all big.
48-50 is when 2 guys can do 100 a day if the weather has been stable.


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

Lady whose cabin we stay at every June said they were still iced over, plus a guy I know that also lives in Jamestown told me on last week the ice was still not off and 10" thick still.

Did it thaw that fast?????


----------



## smallieguy (Apr 7, 2004)

My buddy Ray was in Warner, Shermans and Arnolds bay on sunday. Water ranged from 39-40.6 degrees. he took a boat ride up past Prendergast point to about Irwins Bay. No ice as far as he could see and the water temperature was 39-40 degrees depending on depth. Most of the crappie came from 5-6 fow in Shermans bay. 4 ft down on minnows and no real size to them. He thinks its just a matter of 3-5 degrees and the bite will be on.
He gives fishing reports to Hogans Hut and between their combined opinions the lake opened up about 10 days ago.


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

NICE! Looks like I've been snowballed!


----------



## smallieguy (Apr 7, 2004)

Maybe they are wanting the lake all to themselves.
Don't trust em cuz. get up there and catch yourself a hog.


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

I'll be up there in June for our yearly fishing trip. Layed the smack down on the smallies last year!


----------



## kingfisher42 (May 7, 2009)

Skarfer when you going this year? Dad and I heading up June 2nd for a week


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

June 8-15........


----------



## kingfisher42 (May 7, 2009)

ahhh week after me


----------



## heidlers (May 24, 2010)

Skarfer said:


> June 8-15........


I'm also hoping to make the trip up for a couple days give or take a week around this same time.


----------



## smallieguy (Apr 7, 2004)

There is a new video on youtube posted on Monday from 2 brothers out crappie fishing the south end. they marked the water temperature at 49 degrees. Combine that with the weather on Saturday and I like my chances.
Best part is I'm going back up next week too.


----------



## heidlers (May 24, 2010)

Smallie, can we expect a report back, and maybe pics??, from you end of weekend?


----------



## smallieguy (Apr 7, 2004)

sure thang heidlers.
pics, lures, water temp. details, you got it.


----------



## heidlers (May 24, 2010)

smallieguy said:


> sure thang heidlers.
> pics, lures, water temp. details, you got it.


Thank you sir!!


----------

